# 예비고~



## Mallarme

예를 들어 "예비고3입니다." 그게 무슨말이에요? 고등학생 3학년이란 말이나요?


----------



## aus3900

이제 곧 고등학교 3학년이 된다는 뜻입니다. 

'예비'는 '준비단계'라는 뜻을 갖고 있습니다.


----------



## Environmentalist

If you are a 예비고3, you are about to finish your 고2 grade.


----------

